# 6.8 loads



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Enyone have any loads for the 6.8 remington spcl?.
I shoot a Encore and would like some enfo.on some loads for deer.Thanks.pan.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Hasent anyone even herd of the 6.8?.lol.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most of us have heard of it but most of us do not have one. I want a AR in that caliber bad but it will have to hold off untill I get my 6mm BR Tube gun built. The best thing I can say is use google. You may have to go to a different Forum.

This page may be a good place to go. They are match shooters but it may give you a starting point.

Fearing Chuck Norris to the point to shaking is an actual disease. Michael J. Fox is a sufferer. It is called Parkinson's Disease because calling it Norris' Disease would cause a worldwide pandemic.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

That Chuck Norris stuff cracks me up


----------

